#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-17
<dpm> happyaron, great post on Input Methods, I've just posted it on the translators FB page :)
<happyaron> dpm: :)
<andrejz> link, please :)
<happyaron> http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/01/15/linux-input-method-brief-summary/
<andrejz> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-18
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-19
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<andrejz> morning
<andrejz> I was wondering why langpack ppas are not built anymore
<andrejz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<andrejz> it seems for most packages the last version is 20101204
<dpm> hi andrejz, let me have a look
<dpm> andrejz, ah, I talked about this with pitti last week. Apparently the maverick langpack builds were stopped when we did the uploads to maverick-proposed for testing (which is the normal situation), but they were never enabled back. He told me he'd enable them, so the next maverick langpack should be ready next week, according to the schedule:
<dpm> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<andrejz> ok, great
<andrejz> dpm, i have another thing - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+imports
<andrejz> app-install-data still hasn't been imported after 4 days, while some other packages i uploaded at the same time were imported in less than a day
<andrejz> it's just that it's the most visible package on the first ubuntu page
<andrejz> so i don't want someone would translate it again while it's being imported
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, there are some problems with the imports queue, which is making it slow, but they are being worked on. I think it's mostly about bug 704275
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704275 in launchpad "Missing permission when approving POFile upload (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704275
<arjunaraoc> hi dpm, working on telugu boot support for ubuntu. Did not see the debian-installer translation update from debian. It is part of Squeeze RC1, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/debian-installer
<arjunaraoc> dpm, can you help?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-20
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> morning andrejz!
<andrejz> i have a short question. do you know what is the update process for ddtp-ubuntu packages ? . Because in ddtp-main there are several hundred string which reference to openoffice. if the strings are going to change to libreoffice soon (before 11.04), we would prefer to wait untill then and do those strings later
<dpm> andrejz, I understand, but which is the actual question?
<dpm> ah, you mean how often are ddtp templates updated and such?
<dpm> In any case, I'd guess OO.o will still remain in the archive, just not installed by default
<dpm> mvo updates the ddtp templates from time to time, on an irregular basis, afaik
<andrejz> the actual question is, will all the strings which refer to OpenOffice.org (and there are hundreds of those) be changed to LibreOffice before 11.40
<andrejz> 11.04
<andrejz> as libreoffice will replace openoffice
<dpm> andrejz, I'm not entirely sure, but I would think that rather than replacing them, they will be added
<dpm> since I could imagine that both suites are in the archive. Only that one is installed by default, and the other one isn't
<andrejz> ok, then we will translate it. it's just that we have limited resources so we try to avoid translating strings which will be changed soon. thanks for your reply
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, I understand. Note that the above is only my guess. As soon as we get a LibreOffice maintainer I might get to know more
<dpm> hi happyaron, could you tell me if you can change the translation focus on this page? -> https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+configure-translations
<happyaron> dpm: let me try
<happyaron> dpm: There is a list where I can choose translation focus on the page.
<dpm> happyaron, can you try to change it to natty and then press the "Change" button? I'm trying to figure out of members of the UTC team can set it (which is what I'd like to achieve)
<happyaron> dpm: done, then it jumps to https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu, showing the focus is Natty.
<dpm> happyaron, ah, great, so it works. Thanks!
<dpm> now anyone from the UTC team can set the focus, even if I'm run over by a bus :)
<happyaron> that's great, :)
<andrejz> i am wondering, are there any plans to make launchpad internationalizable
<andrejz> this would be especially usefull for people who want to report translation bugs (some of them don't know english very well)
<dpm> andrejz, there aren't any plans. I would personally love it to see it internationalized. On the last UDS we had a session about it, and I've got an action item to blog about it.
<dpm> happyaron, and one final check. Could you try to check the "Hide translations..." checkbox and press the "Change" button on https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+admin ?
<happyaron> dpm: "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. ", but when I open an other page at the same time, it says "Your changes have been applied" on that page.
<dpm> happyaron, hm, I cannot see it changed. Could you perhaps try again?
<happyaron> tried three times, let me give it a fourth try, :)
<dpm> the joys of Launchpad timeouts :)
<happyaron> dpm: I think it works now.
<dpm> happyaron, yeah, I can confirm I could see it ticked. Thanks!
<dpm> so now anyone from the UTC team can also open translations
<happyaron> :)
<dpm> andrejz, btw, I've just noticed we've switched from OO.o to LO in Natty
<andrejz> yeah, so have I :)
<andrejz> it's just getting a bit difficult what to translate next. in the beginning we  translated the programs we were using and now we are runinng out so it's sometimes difficult to assess what will be most nedded /appriciated by the users
 * dpm would like to hear this from all translation teams "we're running out of things to translate"
<dpm> awesome :)
<dpm> I wished all teams had the same problem
<andrejz> we are not running out of things to translate, but out of things we use
<dpm> oh, I see :)
<andrejz> also some things we probably wont translate as the nature of programs implies advanced usage and also users told us they prefer englsih for some advanced command line programs and programing stuff like gcc, elfutils and various libaries
<dpm> yeah, I agree
<andrejz> also some programs descirption in ddtp-packages are highly technical
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-21
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<andrejz> Some translators have notified me their karma has remained constant for over a week, despite the fact they have done translation work
<andrejz> Is there some problem with karma updating ?
<andrejz> some people really get motivated by this ;)
<dpm> andrejz, I don't know, perhaps the Launchpad rollout last week had something to do with it?
<andrejz> yes that's possible
<dpm> the best thing is to ask in #launchpad
<andrejz> is there i way i can check what was karma in the past to see when it stopped updating?
<andrejz> ok i will
<dpm> although the whole team is on a conference and might not be too responsive until next week
<andrejz> just wanted to ask if it's something it's known, before i bug people again ;)
<dpm> andrejz, don't worry about bugging people, it's better to point issues early than later :)
<andrejz> :)
<dpm> happyaron, do you know if Chinese is supported by Latex? Have you ever tried to translate the Ubuntu Manual into Chines and it worked?
<happyaron> dpm: Chinese is supported by Xelatex, if use pure latex 2e we need some more macro packages.
<happyaron> dpm: Ubuntu manual builders doesn't have correct font settings, so builds result into errors about no font faces required to display Chinese characters.
<dpm> happyaron, thanks
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/lucid-files/desktop-course-book-lucid-r1.pdf
<happyaron> This one is produced by LuaTex, another TeX variant.
<askhl_> Hi.  A user has reported that the "Downloads" folder in natty is translated to something slightly weird.  However in xdg-user-dirs, Downloads has been consistently and correctly translated since 2009.  Any explanation?
<askhl_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+pots/xdg-user-dirs/da/9/+translate <-- This is the correctly translated string I'm looking at
<dpm> askhl_, what does "something slightly weird" means? Does it appear in English? Or is it a bad translation? I'm using Natty and the downloads folder translation looks ok in my language, but then again, this is an update, not a new installation
<askhl_> dpm: it is a Danish word which is technically correct but awkward.
<askhl_> dpm: The equivalent of 'Downloadings' rather than 'Downloaded files' to write a similar English example (the word Downloads does not exist in Danish)
<askhl_> But the exact wording is not important.  The important thing is: It's not what it's supposed to be, and we don't know why :)
<dpm> hm, then I don't know. Perhaps the first thing to do would be where does the wrong translation comes from. It seems ok in Ubuntu for what you're saying. Is it ok upstream?
<askhl_> (Unfortunately I may have to leave at any point, but I'll read anything written here when I come back)
<askhl_> xdg-user-dirs has an upstream?
<askhl_> I wasn't aware of that
<dpm> yeah, it's in translationproject.org, IIRC
<askhl_> Ah, freedesktop
<dpm> yep, but translatable at the TP.org
<askhl_> Also at GNOME's damned lies
<askhl_> ...and that's it.  It has the weird translation there.  So for some reason natty uses the upstream and not the langpack, but that'll of course change.  Thank you for helping with this, I'll get it fixed
<dpm> askhl_ cool
<costales> ping dpm
<costales> Hi! When I download a .po files from LP
<costales> the files are in a lot of folders
<costales> Is this normal? or it's a bug? :)
<dpm> costales, I'm on a phone call, be back in a minute
<costales> don't worry :)
<costales> Here you have the folders and files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556576/
<dpm> costales, this is a known bug. I'd recommend using automatic exports. With them, you'll get the translations committed automatically to a branch of your choice and it will save you having to export the files. Whenever you want to include translations to the code, you'll find them in the translations branch and you will simply have to do a bzr merge to get them. It takes just a few minutes to set up, if you want I can help you with it right now.
<costales> dpm ;) Thanks, great (and big :P) explanation! :D Don't worry, I'll try it! :) Thanks very much dpm!
<dpm> no worries, just ping me if I can be of any help
<gtriderxc> hellloUU
<gtriderxc> any1 here??
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-22
<gtriderxc> morning
<gtriderxc> is anyone here??
<gtriderxc> anyone here??
<happyaron> gtriderxc: hi
<gtriderxc> hi
<gtriderxc> the question is:
<gtriderxc> Please insert the command used to encode the audio data. The command has to read raw little endian (
<gtriderxc> how should I understand a command
<gtriderxc> it is all about ripping the video in K3B
<gtriderxc> is command some kond of codec??
<gtriderxc> *kind
<happyaron> likely, for example you want to use ffmpeg to encode the audio data, you put a command with parameters there
<gtriderxc> You mean from terminal??
<gtriderxc> without x-windows
<gtriderxc> ??
<happyaron> no
<happyaron> there would be a window of k3b, and a place where let you input a command, that is what "command used to encode".
<gtriderxc> ok now i get it
<gtriderxc> thanx
<happyaron> there would be variables (e.g. %s) to represent the file name, and the command might be "ffmpeg --some-parameters %s"
<happyaron> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-23
<willubuntu> Hello everybody. I would like to know if the french term "listage" is often used to speak about the "directory listing" ?
<willubuntu> First of all, there is French translators in this chan ?
<gtriderxc> yaes there is. but seems to B absent
<willubuntu> ok thanks but i have all my answers now thanks
<gtriderxc> Qrcze Tomek, chyba z moim angielskim nie jest aż tak źle? ;)
<TomaszD_> strasznie ;)
<gtriderxc> www.grooveshark.com  <- Free musik for better translations ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-16
<TLE> hey guys, just answering sokhem on the list, the debian installer the terminal based installer for the server version right?
<sagaci> and alternate, afaik
<TLE> thanks
<dpm> yes, that's right
<jokerdino> ah hi dpm
<dpm> hi jokerdino
<jokerdino> i would like to say thank you for the translation stats page.
<jokerdino> our translation team still has a long way to go before we can make it..
<dpm> you're welcome :)
<jokerdino> :)
<dpm> jokerdino, what was your translation team?
<jokerdino> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ta The tamil team
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> and how's the team doing?
<jokerdino> pretty inactive :/
<jokerdino> i am looking for ways to get more translators. got to email the mailing list about my ideas.
<dpm> jokerdino, but it's good to see you're starting the ball rolling. Let me know if I can help in any way
<jokerdino> you have already helped by giving us the stats page. so, we can check our progress on a daily basis.
<dpm> jokerdino, if you send me an e-mail with a couple of paragraphs explaining what your goals are for the team, perhaps I can give a hand by writing a blog post on Ubuntu Planet with a call for Tamil translators?
<jokerdino> that might help.
<jokerdino> just one problem. our admin is not very active in the launchpad and we already have a backlog of people whose applications have neither been rejected or approved.
<jokerdino> i don't blame my admin. the other day, i had a chat with one of the senior member of the group here in #ubuntu-tam and he said amachu (our admin) has been quite busy with RL chores lately.
<jokerdino> so, i was in the process of proposing to my team that we should have some procedure set so getting approved into the team would be somewhat organized.
<dpm> jokerdino, it's normal that people gets busy, and if someone else wants to take the initiative and run the team, we've got a defined process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/RoleReassignmentPolicy
<jokerdino> thanks, i am reading it.
<dpm> so I'd say that if the current team leader is inactive and you're willing to help the team become more active, you should think of becoming the new team lead
<jokerdino> would that work?
<jokerdino> as in like, is that what that is supposed to be done?
<jokerdino> i would take your suggestion into consideration. i think it would be better to discuss this with our team.
<jokerdino> i shall get back to you. thanks a lot :)
<jokerdino> ok dpm, just emailed the team about my goals and intentions. hopefully they will respond positively. :)
<jokerdino> though, i forgot to mention about the link you just shared with me.
<jokerdino> regarding change of team leader.. :/
<dpm> jokerdino, no worries, let me know how it goes!
<jokerdino> thanks. i will sure let you know.
<dpm> you can also send a follow up e-mail with the url
<jokerdino> good point. will do as such.
<jokerdino> anyway, thanks for your help, i now have to go off. good night! meet you later!
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-17
<dpm> good morning all
<jokerdino> good day. :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-18
<trijntje> is there a way to get in new translations for packages in universe for precise?
<jokerdino> trijntje: you want to suggestion new translations?
<trijntje> jokerdino: I want to override upstream translations for a package located in the universe repository
<jokerdino> sample link?
<trijntje> This is the link to the vbox package for ubuntu in launchpad, but its not translatable. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/virtualbox-ose
<jokerdino> hmm i agree.
<sagaci> I wish all of universe was translatable in launchpad but then I guess upstream misses out
<jokerdino> i don't know. it has both pros and cons i think.
<jokerdino> btw, grats on your membership sagaci
<trijntje> well, we will also submit the translation upstream, but that means that there will be bad translations for 5 years in the lts
<trijntje> so I was wondering if there was a way to cheat for 1 package and get our translations in
<sagaci> it'd be ok to include the translations, say if the package was >80% complete
<sagaci> probably wouldn't be something to put in place until at least after this release
<trijntje> sagaci: do you mean the infrastructure to translate packages from universe or our specific translation of virtualbox? I think vbox moves quite a lot upstream, so the release after the lts will probably get  a newer version with corrected translations
<sagaci> trijntje: the former, for all universe packages
<sagaci> I'd prefer the translation to be done in launchpad but at the same time, push as much effort upstream as possible
<trijntje> sagaci: ok, thanks. I have no idea about how translations get into universe, so I thought I'd ask to see if something could be done.
<sagaci> I think it's also a half-note to note that maybe the focus should be the just the packages in main (as it is now)
<sagaci> but for something like en_AU, I'd be more than happy to take a chunk out of the universe packages
<trijntje> true, but for dutch (nl) we've been at 100% for the top 300 packages or so for a few releases, so we are looking further now
<sagaci> yeah fair enough
 * sagaci just realised they've implemented that sorting feature for untranslated strings
 * sagaci just realised it only works for the current batch
<sagaci> dpm: is there any possibility for enabling all universe packages for translation - even if it were in a separate batch to the main packages?
<dpm> hi sagaci, technically, now it's possible. But I think it'd be best to try to enable just a few first
<sagaci> sounds good
<trijntje> dpm: lets try it on virtualbox first ;)
<andrejz> hello dpm, kelemengabor! I thought we are meeting @ 17.00 UTC and adjusted my schedule accordingly so i will need to leave soon after 18.00. Is it possible we start a little earlier and then you two continue without me?
<kelemengabor> I'm okay with that :)
<andrejz> dpm
<dpm> andrejz, I'm flexible today, as I'm not having the other meeting today, so we can start whenever
<andrejz> ok so let's start
<dpm> I'm not sure about TLE, though, he doesn't seem to be online
<andrejz> google+?
<dpm> yeah, let's do G+
<andrejz> ok waiting
<dpm> kelemengabor, are you all set too?
<dpm> if so, I'll send the invite
<kelemengabor> yes, just logged in
<dpm> ok, let me set this up
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, ok. Hangout started
<kelemengabor> dpm: andrejz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/Next and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/2011-12-07 for some  deferred items
<kelemengabor> andrejz: dpm: automatic LP exports look like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-pot-precise/changes
<dpm> kelemengabor, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour and http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/ubuntu-online-tour/index.zh-CN.html
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-19
<andrejz> hello dpm
<andrejz> to follow up from yesterday
<andrejz> i got a reply from one the developers and he is wondering if launchpad provides an API which would allow to determine which strings were translated by whom
<andrejz> if that exists they could rebuild their patches for translations
<dpm> hi andrejz, thanks for the follow up. LP does not provide an API to do this, but to be honest, I'm not sure why they're so keen on tracing commits. They should be concentrating in getting more translations instead!
<dpm> if you want you can put him in touch with me to discuss any technical topics re: LP
<andrejz> ok i can do that
<andrejz> CC-ed you the reply dpm
<dpm> thanks andrejz!
<andrejz> let me know if you need initial mails to get in the loop
<andrejz> no problem :)
<dpm> cool. Let's wait to see what he says, and then I'll ask you for more context if needed
<andrejz> ok
<TLE> dpm: calendar split is pretty straightforward, I have a working python script (using python-vobject) now after 1h
<dpm> TLE, ah, cool :)
<TLE> I'll test to see if the output imports nicely in something other than thunderbird lightening, and then I think we can send them to someone with import right in the release calendars
<TLE> err: rights
<dpm> excellent. Once you've finished the testing, and if you've got a branch somewhere, could you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/2012-01-19 with a link to it?
<TLE> yes, I'll test and clean it up a bit
<TLE> see you later
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-20
<dpm> good morning
<TLE> good morning
<sagaci> evening
<dpm> morning TLE, evening sagaci :)
<sagaci> dpm: when is the next lp translators meeting?
<dpm> in 2 weeks time
<dpm> on the 2nd Feb
<sagaci> righteo then
<sagaci> ah yeah, I'll bookmark it on the calender
<dpm> sure, feel free to attend
<TLE> dpm: I uploaded the script here: https://code.launchpad.net/~k-nielsen81/+junk/cal-split
<TLE> The resulting files imports correctly (including correct timezones and all that) in both thunderbird-lightning and google calendar, so I think it should be all right
<TLE> I also included the link in the meeting notes
<dpm> cool, thanks TLE!
<dpm> I'll have a look later on, I'm interested to see how it works
<TLE> dpm: np
<TLE> dpm: btw, you need to install the python-vobject package, didn't include any fancy warning if the inmport fails
<dpm> TLE, ack
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-21
<sagaci> hi, just in reference to the latest email to launchpad-translators, I've just drafted an email reply at http://paste.ubuntu.com/811712/ ... if anyone is around, could you just skim over it to proof-read and make sure I'm pointing him in the right direction?
<trijntje> sagaci: looks ok. Though I think launchpad-translator teams are required to be moderated
<trijntje> lol, royally late reply, nevermind then ;)
<sagaci> sorry, I wasn't sure if anyone was going to answer
#ubuntu-translators 2013-01-15
<dpm> morning all, did the latest Firefox update on Quantal break translations for anyone else? My Firefox loads the English translations only
<dpm> Gwaihir around? ^
<Gwaihir> hey dpm!
<dpm> hey :)
<Gwaihir> am still on precise... :-)
<dpm> :)
<Gwaihir> but firefox here works normal, loading the italian interface
<dpm> Gwaihir, ah, but perhaps you could confirm there, as the FF update should be the same. Are you running Firefox 18.0?
<Gwaihir> yep, 18, and it is in italian
<dpm> bummer
<dpm> I mean... good for you :)
<dpm> but not for me
<Gwaihir> apart the usual plug-ins and extension checking window that I have never seen in Italian
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> it's an upstream bug that one
<Gwaihir> OT, but always translation, on a quantal machine I have, the bit that I do not see in italian, is the calender in the top-bar though
<dpm> Gwaihir, which particular bit of the calendar you don't see translated?
<Gwaihir> when I clic on the clock, the days are still in english
<dpm> hm, weird, I haven't seen that one happening
<dpm> Mirv or askhl, do you happen to be on quantal and running firefox 18? Is the UI translated?
<Mirv> dpm: sorry, no quantal machine at the moment, only precise + raring
<dpm> Mirv, argh, so you just had to skip the one to reproduce this, right? :P
<Mirv> yes, for now :) I'm planning to install q to a spare computer at some point
<trijntje_> dpm: ff 18 is also translated here for dutch
<dpm> bummer, it seems to be either only Catalan, or just my system. Thanks trijntje_ for testing
#ubuntu-translators 2014-01-18
<belgianguy> hi, I'm interested in translating for Ubuntu
<belgianguy> but I've had some odd experiences on Launchpad
<belgianguy> I had been editing a terminal based template (which had indicators for both tabs and spaces), but when I saved my suggestion, it now displays without spaces, while I had placed them meticulously
<belgianguy> I was wondering if for such templates it wouldn't be better to have a more visual guide
<belgianguy> now I copied the template in sublime text and formatted it there, but such adornments do exist for websites as well
<belgianguy> I Googled for a while, and found something called 'Ace Editor' http://ace.c9.io/#nav=about
<belgianguy> that would correctly indent such templates and add more structure, as a wall of text in a textarea becomes a mess quite quickly
<belgianguy> Another thing I noted was that there are several links to pages where 'preferred' translations are displayed
<belgianguy> would it make sense to streamline such information, eg, something like a spell checker, but for often used words, something that could alert the user of their presence, and save him a few switches to the tabs where they are listed?
<belgianguy> of course one cannot expect a translation to be interpreted, I merely mean something of a 2 column table below the original, stating the words that it found to match in your language
<belgianguy> and could the submitting process be not more like something git does, but on the background? Eg when a user saves a new translation -> commit, and when a new suggestion comes in for that term -> pull request
<belgianguy> Another thing I thought of was being able to copy the structure(spaces/tabs) but not the contents, eg mark them in red or green. Of course this isn't an exact science as words differ in each language, but it could be a good starting point, and perhaps only generate warnings rather than block submission when a violation is detected
<belgianguy> anyone here?
<sasa84> hi belgianguy
<belgianguy> hi sasa84
<belgianguy> sasa84: do you know if tabs and spaces are preserved when submitting translations in Launchpad?
<sasa84> belgianguy, you men .po files?
#ubuntu-translators 2015-01-14
<alexis_> hello everyone
#ubuntu-translators 2015-01-18
<alexis7> how can i to be part of community translator
<alexis7> on ubuntu
#ubuntu-translators 2016-01-23
<trijntje> What is the best way to report a localisation bug in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-translators 2018-01-20
<talachan> hello everybody
<talachan> want to get some help for translation of ubuntu into new language is
<talachan> Mon
<talachan> nobody here
#ubuntu-translators 2020-01-17
<jwtiyar> hey
<jwtiyar> why i cant see translation form ubuntu launchpad?
<jwtiyar> directly goes to focal version and tell me this series not available yet
